# What size tyres on your hybrid?



## Fish on a bike (16 Oct 2010)

I just wondered what people were riding on? I'm on 32mm, seems like a good compromise between speed and comfort on the road, but I'm not that heavy.


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2010)

28's on my hybrid,it came with 35's but were swapped before it left the shop for 28's.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Oct 2010)

What about those of us with MTB wheel hybrids though?

2 6x1.5 slicks


----------



## - Baz - (16 Oct 2010)

Continental Contacts 700 x 37c. They were on when I bought the bike and have been fantastic. No unexpected deflationary events in over 1000 miles. And thinner tyres wouldn't necessarily make for a faster bike. Besides, they really soak up the bumps and give a very comfy ride.


----------



## Fish on a bike (16 Oct 2010)

I've heard good reports about Continental Contacts, one for my list when the time eventually comes to replace my Bontragers.




- Baz - said:


> Continental Contacts 700 x 37c. They were on when I bought the bike and have been fantastic. No unexpected deflationary events in over 1000 miles. And thinner tyres wouldn't necessarily make for a faster bike. Besides, they really soak up the bumps and give a very comfy ride.


----------



## snailracer (16 Oct 2010)

26 x 1.5.

I actually wished I fitted some wider tyres so I can run them at even lower pressure, my back and wrists ache from all the bumps on my commute.


----------



## NormanD (16 Oct 2010)

cyberknight said:


> What about those of us with MTB wheel hybrids though?
> 
> 26x1.5 slicks



me too


----------



## slowmotion (16 Oct 2010)

My Dawes Discovery came with 700 X 25C tyres.


----------



## ACS (16 Oct 2010)

28's, Bonty hardcase lite's


----------



## John Ponting (16 Oct 2010)

^ +1


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Oct 2010)

I have 28's on my commuter and find them good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hicky (16 Oct 2010)

Bought the bike with 32 Armadillo's.......put on gatorskins 23's last night and havent got chance to try them yet.

Bought a hybrid rather than a road bike with thoughts of going on canal paths and trails more with the nipper but use the wifes MTB so thought I'd stick a faster tyres on.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Oct 2010)

It came with 35s, I put on 28s then tried to 32s. I think I preferred the 28s out of all.


----------



## rusky (16 Oct 2010)

Came with 42s, changed to 28 M+ when they needed replacing.


----------



## mcshroom (16 Oct 2010)

Mine came with 37s, and I swapped them for 35s when I moved to Marathons. I run 32s on my tourer and the ride is not massively different.


----------



## HLaB (16 Oct 2010)

- Baz - said:


> Continental Contacts 700 x 37c. They were on when I bought the bike and have been fantastic. No unexpected deflationary events in over 1000 miles. And thinner tyres wouldn't necessarily make for a faster bike. Besides, they really soak up the bumps and give a very comfy ride.




Same here I had one unplanned deflation in the first month (circa 100miles) but it was a half glass bottle in the middle of the path and I really should have saw that  They've not had a p'ture since though (they're now at just over 7500miles) and the back tread is only just starting to show wear. I'll put narrower tyres on it eventually but whilst they are still performing I'll wait.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (16 Oct 2010)

37mm on my commuting hybrid (Vredestein Spider, which were on it when I bought it second-hand just over a year ago - and no unexpected deflations so far, despite daily use!).


----------



## HJ (16 Oct 2010)

700x28 Conti GatorSkins...


----------



## Paul_L (17 Oct 2010)

mine came with 40s. One of the tyres developed a tear so i've just swapped them for 35s.

The 40s could take 80psi but the 35s have a max pressure of 65 psi which i don't like much.

Edit - most of my commute is on a rough tow path, so i think 35 is the smallest i'd want to go to.


----------



## MacB (17 Oct 2010)

2 lots of M+ at 35mm, one M Winter at 35mm and M Supreme at 32mm. I think 32mm will be the settled size in the future but I'll wear out the M+'s first, think the M Winter only go down to 35mm so will stick with that size in those. I can keep pace with everything I need to keep pace with on 32mm, though I may run 28mm on one bike in the future, but not a commuter.


----------



## Fish on a bike (17 Oct 2010)

Strange, the max pressure being 65psi my bro's 37's go up to 80psi, must be differing trypes of construction I guess. 





Paul_L said:


> mine came with 40s. One of the tyres developed a tear so i've just swapped them for 35s.
> 
> The 40s could take 80psi but the 35s have a max pressure of 65 psi which i don't like much.
> 
> Edit - most of my commute is on a rough tow path, so i think 35 is the smallest i'd want to go to.


----------



## Moodyman (17 Oct 2010)

26 x 1.5 on my rigid MTB hyrbrid and 700 x 28mm on flat bar hybrid.


----------



## davefb (17 Oct 2010)

hmm interesting..

i'm on 35's.. my mate ( who's been cycling for longer than me and got a cycletowork a few years ago though he's moved work now) he used to cycle bolton to warrington on the fitted 42's

he changed to 32s but swapped back because he'd had a few near miss skidding offs and one big one... (though none of this is actually off road, just dirty cycle lanes / roads  )

i guess a lot of it is due to confidence and the surface you're riding on... 



personally, i'm not gunna change for change sake, though i might go smaller on the front when things wear out/get damaged.


----------



## Jezston (17 Oct 2010)

37 continental country ride which came with my bike on the front to give me control on the gritty towpaths, 25 bontrager road tyre on the back for a little less weight and road resistance. A combination that was working really well for me for the last six months, but the bonty gets taken out by the tiniest thing so I'm switching back to the two country wides!

Anyone recommend a suitable compromise between rolling resistance, weight, grip and protection? Riding on towpaths half the time, road the other, so I guess a 28-32 semi slick with a touch more grip than the gatorskins would be ace.


----------



## jimboalee (17 Oct 2010)

My Hybrid ( how I hate that name. Its a 'mish-mash' bike ) has Conti UltraGatorskins 28-559 26 x 1 1/8".

My sports tourer has 23-622.

My little 20 has 37-451 20 x 1 3/8".

My gents upright has 37-590 26 x 1 3/8".


That means four different PRKs and four pumps. A PRK with a pump banded to it for each tyre size. 
So if you're asking what profile my 700C tyres are, they're not on your list of options.

A hybrid BTW, is a 700C that is fitted out to go on the trail, OR a MTB fitted out to go on the road. Or even a 20 inch shopping bike fitted out to go on the velodrome.


----------



## Unfit Fifer (18 Oct 2010)

M+ 28 * 700.

Relly good, although has some visits from the fairly in recent weeks. BIt of squeeze putting them back on.

The bike came factory fitted with Conti - 32 and they slip on like fake tan on a footballers wife by comparison.


----------



## mr_cellophane (18 Oct 2010)

26 * 1.25 usually, although I have gone back to 26 * 1.95 slicks as a compromise for road and very muddy woodland paths.


----------



## Howard (18 Oct 2010)

700 * 25 Gatorskins. Seem more resistant than Sportcontacts (which were 32s)


----------



## jack the lad (18 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> My Hybrid ( how I hate that name. Its a 'mish-mash' bike ) ...
> 
> A hybrid BTW, is a 700C that is fitted out to go on the trail, OR a MTB fitted out to go on the road. Or even a 20 inch shopping bike fitted out to go on the velodrome.




Depends what you want your bike to do. My On-one Pompetamine is described by the manufacturer as 'urban' as 'hybrid' doesn't sound cool enough, even though that's what it is! Car maker's call their equivalents 'crossovers', which is even worse!

I chose that style of bike as I wanted a good all-round, do anything bike. Light and fast enough for the road, strong and stable enough for pot-holed streets, bridlepaths and touring. It's not as light and fast as a road-racer or as good on really rough stuff as an MTB - but it's a great compromise, not a mish-mash. I've got a racer and an MTB too, but since I got the Pomp they've not had an outing!

Tyres are part of the compromise. Mine rolls on 32mm Conti Top-Contacts which are good enough on and off road to forget about them! If I did more pure road riding and only occasional smooth paths I might go for 28s, if I did more bumpy and muddy off-road miles I might go up a size or two, but I won't even think about it until the original tyres are worn out. I expect I will replace like for like!


----------



## jimboalee (18 Oct 2010)

Finally got round to Googling 'On One Pompetamine'.

In the seventies, we made them ( with rim brakes of course ) ourselves. Single speed or maybe a Sturmey AW3 with twistgrip.

A fun woodland bike which also went on the road. A 'Tracker'.

How much did you say you paid for it? I made my Trackers from old discards from the tip.


----------



## summerdays (18 Oct 2010)

Mine is Marathon 26 x 1.75 ... which seem quite big in comparison to some of my friends's tyres.


----------



## darth vadar (18 Oct 2010)

700 x 35c


----------



## jack the lad (18 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> How much did you say you paid for it? I made my Trackers from old discards from the tip.




I know all about bikes from the tip... 

I've got 7 bikes at the moment. 6 of them came from the tip. They include a Colnago, which cost £1, now a fixie. A Holdsworth mtb - now a 'tracker' £5, A Dawes Super Galaxy £4 (did LEJoG on that one), a moulton (£2), a tandem (free) and my lovely Carlton (£5). My wifes, kids and many of my friends and work colleagues and their kids bikes came from the tip too. I gave 15 complete bikes, 8 frames and a transit van full of spares, all from the tip, to Bike Rescue. Your point being...?

The Pompetamine is my first new bike, bought through Cycle to Work. I love it. I love my 'tip bikes' too. But it's nice to have a modern one where everything works as it should! Worth every penny.


----------



## zigzag (18 Oct 2010)

my commuter bike came with schwalbe kojak 700x35, swapped them with marathon+ 700x25 for peace of mind. i like them a lot!


----------



## leemo (18 Oct 2010)

700 x 28mm on my sirrus. Seem quicker than the 35mm I used to have but that was on a different bike and but they werent as high pressure.

28mm seems a good compromise. I run them at 120 back and 110 psi front; they are fairly low resistance but you do feel all the bumps!

Can anyone tell me how 25mm compare to 28? And does anyone know what widths will fit the sirrus with its stock Alex500 rims? I should measure them next time I take the tire off but Im being lazy.


----------



## Cubist (18 Oct 2010)

Mine came with 28's, but when the rear wore out I put a bonty hardcase 25 on it, and will do the same at the front. Hybrid schmybrid. Mine's a flat bar road bike. How do they compare? Dunno, the are both quick and grippy. Run at 120 rear and 100 front they're awesome


----------



## Hicky (19 Oct 2010)

I've just fitted 23 gatorskins to my sirrus but I had the alexrims replaced with RS10's because the cassette was wobbling excessively and the rear was going out of true far too often (two month old bike out of true four times dodging potholes).

All replacements and trueing done at no expense to me, LBS good service.


----------



## MacB (19 Oct 2010)

Hicky said:


> I've just fitted 23 gatorskins to my sirrus but I had the alexrims replaced with RS10's because the cassette was wobbling excessively and the rear was going out of true far too often (two month old bike out of true four times dodging potholes).
> 
> All replacements and trueing done at no expense to me, LBS good service.



Excellent LBS there, always good to hear about positives like that


----------

